# ***NewSouth Performance 2.7T PowerGasket Now Available***



## SteveC (Feb 29, 2000)

NewSouth Performance has extended our PowerGasket Plus™ line to include the Audi 2.7T V6 engines (APB code) for Audi A4 (2000-2002), S4 (2000) and Allroad (2001-2005)
In real-time, side-by-side testing, a PowerGasket Plus-equipped Audi S4 drag car had 30°F lower intake air temperatures than its identical counterpart.








The 2.7T PowerGasket Plus is available immediately - $75 MSRP.
Check it out here - NewSouth Performance 2.7T PowerGasket Plus 



_Modified by SteveC at 10:55 AM 4-24-2007_


----------

